# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  دریافت delivery میل های فرستاده شده توسط smtp در zend framework

## m.alborz

سلام کسی میتونه در رابطه با این موضوع کمک کنه؟
دریافت delivery میل های فرستاده شده توسط smtp در zend framework
یا چگونگی ذخیره میل های فریتاده نشده؟

----------

